# Bringing Nogaro back to life



## benjfrst (Sep 9, 2016)

so inbetween debating whether to sell it or not ive sent my 225 for a full two day detail :



and just got a couple of pictures sent of the first cut


----------



## benjfrst (Sep 9, 2016)

quick phone video taken


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

nice work


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well you can't sell after all that work :wink:


----------



## benjfrst (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That does look nice.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good, just get it lowered


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great work, bit far from me but will check out their site


----------

